
Ask HN: MBP to Surface Book experiences? - kohanz
I&#x27;m considering making this transition and wondering what you experience was like. Pros and cons.
======
sail0rm00n
The touchpad on the Surface Book is nowhere near as good as the Macbook's,
especially the newer models. It will occasionally register my single finger
left click as right click while I never had that issue on OS X which is a bit
aggravating.

The dev environment on Windows still isn't as good as OS X + homebrew, but
it's getting better. I'm tempted just to run a virtual machine or SSH into a a
DigitalOcean box as my dev environment, however most Windows terminals are a
little disappointing (looking for suggestions!).

On the plus side, the touchscreen and being able to pop out the top into
tablet mode is pretty amazing. I also really enjoy the pen for drawing, taking
notes, or e-signing PDFs.

It's definitely the best Windows laptop I've used, but I'm still not sure if
Windows can compete with OS X for development. Maybe when Ubuntu on Windows
gets better...

